

Intel’s e-DRAM Shows Up in the Wild - jacquesm
http://chipworksrealchips.blogspot.com/2014/02/intels-e-dram-shows-up-in-wild.html

======
baq
note - this is from February. those chips are in lots of places right now.

------
aristidb
This is Crystalwell, right? Which is shipping in some laptops to power the
embedded graphics.

------
twic
What does this look like from software? Is there just 128 MB of RAM at the
start of memory that's unusually fast, or something else? Do kernels know
about it? What do they do with it?

------
deegles
I wonder if in the future we'll have motherboards with two cpu-like sockets,
except the other has an e-dram only chip. I assume the performance is better
than regular dram.

~~~
qwerta
Future is uniform SOC where some features are disabled depending on price.

~~~
Everlag
By disabled, do you mean the same processor design being binned into varying
qualities of chip? In that case, it seems much more cost effective, and
environmentally friendly, to send out chips with bad sections disabled at a
lower price rather than to chuck them out.

~~~
jacquesm
More like 'disabled by scoring a large 'X' with a laser across the die for
those features that are to be disabled'.

~~~
rbanffy
Yes, but only for those chips who would be binned in the high-end and go
unsold.

And you can just design a couple on-chip fuses that can be broken in early
stage testing. No need for lasers.

